# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Just for the sheer beauty of it............

## watson

Amazing nature - The Eagle Owl

----------


## shauck

Wow! That's some pretty amazing stuff. Anyone see the resemblance of a cat in this bird?

----------


## Ken-67

That is awesome

----------


## Poirot

> Wow! That's some pretty amazing stuff. Anyone see the resemblance of a cat in this bird?

  I thought it was an angry koala for a second  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Simply amazing; thanx mate for posting.
I once spent an evening and nite at Charlie Derrick hut watching a Great owl hunt, totally silent and was just like watching a ghost flying in the full moon, never forget it

----------

